# Video einbinden



## oldputz1990 (25. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgenden Quelltext:

```
<!-- begin embedded WindowsMedia file... -->
      <table border="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
      <tr><td>
      <OBJECT id="mediaPlayer" width="100%" height="100%" 
      classid="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95"
      codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701"
      standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject">
      <param name="animationatStart" value="true">
      <param name="transparentatStart" value="true">
      <param name="autoStart" value="true">
      <param name="showControls" value="true">
      <param name="loop" value="false">
      <EMBED type="application/x-mplayer2"
        pluginspage="http://microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/en/download/"
        id="mediaPlayer" name="mediaPlayer" displaysize="4" autosize="-1" 
        bgcolor="darkblue" showcontrols="true" showtracker="-1" 
        showdisplay="1" showstatusbar="-1" videoborder3d="-1" width="100%" height="100%"
        src="videos/'.$datei.'" autostart="true" designtimesp="5311" loop="false">
      </EMBED>
      </OBJECT>
      </td></tr>
      <!-- ...end embedded WindowsMedia file -->
    <!-- begin link to launch external media player... -->
        <tr><td align="center">
        <a href="videos/'.$datei.'" style="font-size: 85%;" target="_blank">Download</a>
        <!-- ...end link to launch external media player... -->
        </td></tr>
      </table>
```

Wenn ich mir dann ein Video ansehe, dann wird nur das linke obere Eck gezeigt.
Ich möchte aber das ganze sehen.


Wie geht das?

Browser. Firefox 2.0.0.3


Danke!


----------



## Maik (25. März 2007)

Hi,

vermutlich muss dafür der Viewport eingerichtet werden.

CSS


```
html, body {
height:100%;
}
```

HTML


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" style="width:100%;height:100%;">
      <tr>
         <td style="height:100%;">
          ...
         </td>
      </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## oldputz1990 (25. März 2007)

ok, ich habe das ein bisschen umständlich geschrieben.

Ich möchte nicht ein ganz großes bild haben.

sondern 320px * 250px; (ca!)

aber das bild soll halt eben verkleinert werden....


----------



## Maik (25. März 2007)

Dann gib die gewünschte Dimension in den width- und height-Attributen des object- und embed-Elements an.


----------

